# Aviation pen kit?



## The100road (Jun 10, 2019)

Anyone know of any aviation pen kits available? I found the one from rockler but I want the pen kits itself to be airplane related with wood that I can add. The rockler one is a aviation blank. Not what I’m after. 

Thanks!


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 10, 2019)

What about using cast stamps?
Or aircraft grade aluminum with wood?


----------



## Tony (Jun 10, 2019)

@Schroedc might have something.


----------



## The100road (Jun 10, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> What about using cast stamps?
> Or aircraft grade aluminum with wood?



I thought about the stamps to but she likes the hybrid wood/resin blanks I make and wants the pen itself to be aviation related.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 10, 2019)

Ah. Be cool if you could find a micro sized plane and cast it in there like its flying over mountains....
Lemme see if I can find something small enough.


----------



## rdabpenman (Jun 11, 2019)

I have seen propeller pen clips.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jun 14, 2019)

I've got some used balsa from crashed RC planes!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 14, 2019)

How about this?

https://woodpenpro.com/products/propeller-custom-clip


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 14, 2019)

and....this is pretty cheap right now.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/72-Senseni...726228?hash=item4202515554:g:N34AAOSw5y9c9Hf5


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 14, 2019)

https://woodpenpro.com/products/naval-aviator-patriot-pen-clip


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 14, 2019)

https://woodpenpro.com/products/aviation-supply-patriot-pen-clip


----------

